# Triple Threat Lincoln MKT Uberx/UberXL/UberBLACK



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Just thinking of the Lincoln MKT (non livery/non Town Car with third row) as a triple threat vehicle. I know some here wouldnt want to accept the UberX fares, but if its a slow day and there is an Uberx customer waiting I would take it. 10 blocks in NYC is an 8 dollar fare BTW, but better to take an 8 dollar quick fare than sit with empty hands.

I know around here that people love all wheel drive so for resale purposes would have to get it. The FWD non turbo version is more frugal with gas and still plenty fast plus more reliable without the turbos. Plus it doesnt reqlly snow that much here, but still many people here are convinced they need it.

I guess Im just haunted by days of Ford and Chevy when they broke down. I put faith in Toyota Hybrid style vehicles, but none of the Toyota Hybrids can carry a huge load of luggage without putting it on top of the passengers in the back. The only Toyota Hybrid which does double duty is the Lexus ES300H but it can hold about 3 suitcases before forcing the passengers in the back to undergo the sandwich squeezing up against luggage. Thats been done in my Camry Hybrid, but it was not pretty.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I drive a Suburban and pick up X fares all the time. If I sat around and waited for nothing but XL fares, I would starve. I get maybe 3 XL fares out of 10. Now that gas is around $1.70 here and we still have pretty decent rates, X's can make me money.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Just thinking of the Lincoln MKT (non livery/non Town Car with third row) as a triple threat vehicle. I know some here wouldnt want to accept the UberX fares, but if its a slow day and there is an Uberx customer waiting I would take it. 10 blocks in NYC is an 8 dollar fare BTW, but better to take an 8 dollar quick fare than sit with empty hands.
> 
> I know around here that people love all wheel drive so for resale purposes would have to get it. The FWD non turbo version is more frugal with gas and still plenty fast plus more reliable without the turbos. Plus it doesnt reqlly snow that much here, but still many people here are convinced they need it.
> 
> I guess Im just haunted by days of Ford and Chevy when they broke down. I put faith in Toyota Hybrid style vehicles, but none of the Toyota Hybrids can carry a huge load of luggage without putting it on top of the passengers in the back. The only Toyota Hybrid which does double duty is the Lexus ES300H but it can hold about 3 suitcases before forcing the passengers in the back to undergo the sandwich squeezing up against luggage. Thats been done in my Camry Hybrid, but it was not pretty.


The Lincoln MKT is just a Ford edge with a bunch of junk on it.

Much like this vehicle. .

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadillac_Cimarron


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

met up with an Uber driver last night, he had a Explorer Sport, looked super sweet, he was taking only XLs, I got pinged with a $4 X, came back and he was still there, got pinged again with a $5 X, came back he was still there, he got pinged with a XL and came back, I did another $4 min, we both got back and his fare was $16 with a $5 tip (so he said) so I put in 3X the time, miles etc. for about the same, HE WINS in my book


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The other option I can do is just get the Suburban or the Tahoe (and deal with the times when they really have a lot of luggage) and accept all four for a quadruple threat accepting all four (UberX, XL, Black-Car and SUV).

Last night, I got into a the old fashioned TownCar and the fare came out to 8 dollars plus I cash tipped him 3. It was a short 10 block ride lasting minutes, but the driver earned 9 dollars (after Uber takes its cut) in minutes. The Suburban gets the same gas mileage as the TownCar and its a tougher platform. The Lincoln MKT only gets a little better gas mileage than the Suburban. If you put the Suburban on cruise control at 55 mph on the highway you will get about the same mileage as the MKT on cruise control at 55. At the Black-Car/SUV rates there is no advantage to speeding to the airport. In the NYC with multiple stops and starts and idling I cant be sure. The Toyota Hybrids do have an advantage in that the gas engine shuts down whenever it can. 

The MKT does look like a hearse, it certainly has a weird style to it. The 2015 Suburban actually looks a bit fancier to my eye.


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The other option I can do is just get the Suburban or the Tahoe (and deal with the times when they really have a lot of luggage) and accept all four for a quadruple threat accepting all four (UberX, XL, Black-Car and SUV).
> 
> Last night, I got into a the old fashioned TownCar and the fare came out to 8 dollars plus I cash tipped him 3. It was a short 10 block ride lasting minutes, but the driver earned 9 dollars (after Uber takes its cut) in minutes. The Suburban gets the same gas mileage as the TownCar and its a tougher platform. The Lincoln MKT only gets a little better gas mileage than the Suburban. If you put the Suburban on cruise control at 55 mph on the highway you will get about the same mileage as the MKT on cruise control at 55. At the Black-Car/SUV rates there is no advantage to speeding to the airport. In the NYC with multiple stops and starts and idling I cant be sure. The Toyota Hybrids do have an advantage in that the gas engine shuts down whenever it can.
> 
> The MKT does look like a hearse, it certainly has a weird style to it. The 2015 Suburban actually looks a bit fancier to my eye.


thats what i would do..if we get black car here I will be hunting down a Tahoe hybrid

there is always the revamped lincoln navigator


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> met up with an Uber driver last night, he had a Explorer Sport, looked super sweet, he was taking only XLs, I got pinged with a $4 X, came back and he was still there, got pinged again with a $5 X, came back he was still there, he got pinged with a XL and came back, I did another $4 min, we both got back and his fare was $16 with a $5 tip (so he said) so I put in 3X the time, miles etc. for about the same, HE WINS in my book


Hey, Shine'Ola, you at the Citrus Bowl parade ?


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The other option I can do is just get the Suburban or the Tahoe (and deal with the times when they really have a lot of luggage) and accept all four for a quadruple threat accepting all four (UberX, XL, Black-Car and SUV).
> 
> Last night, I got into a the old fashioned TownCar and the fare came out to 8 dollars plus I cash tipped him 3. It was a short 10 block ride lasting minutes, but the driver earned 9 dollars (after Uber takes its cut) in minutes. The Suburban gets the same gas mileage as the TownCar and its a tougher platform. The Lincoln MKT only gets a little better gas mileage than the Suburban. If you put the Suburban on cruise control at 55 mph on the highway you will get about the same mileage as the MKT on cruise control at 55. At the Black-Car/SUV rates there is no advantage to speeding to the airport. In the NYC with multiple stops and starts and idling I cant be sure. The Toyota Hybrids do have an advantage in that the gas engine shuts down whenever it can.
> 
> The MKT does look like a hearse, it certainly has a weird style to it. The 2015 Suburban actually looks a bit fancier to my eye.


Definately what my conundrum is right now in Seattle...I have read this forum lurking in the background for months and think I can make it work in this market but not on X. Suburban LT 2014 would let me run XL w less wear and tear, move into X on a surge and meet age requirements for a hopeful Plus/Select platform which would really be the only way to make good money w an XL backup. Escalades/Navigators are nice but not 10-20k more nice IMO...LT gives you max capacity at 7 plus tons of gear and 22mpg HWY. Thoughts?


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The Suburban is a quad meaning you can accept all calls...potentially. Im not sure of the Black Car and SUV requirements in Seattle. In NYC you need to have the TLC license and plates. There might be that night where you need to accept whatever is out there even if its Uberx. Better to work at a discount than not at all. Also coming back from the airport its better to have an Uberx fare in the back than empty.

If you are going to get a Suburban get a slightly used 2015. Just saw one for 48000 on Autotrader. You will need the 2nd row bench (not buckets) and leather interior. The reason for the 2nd row bench is that if its a party of 4 you can make do without the 3rd row. You can also hold 7 passengers with 2nd row bench. That might be a dealbreaker on some fares if you cant hold 7 and you wont get that fare. You may also do work outside of Uber so you need maximum flexibility.

Do not get the 2014, get the 2015. The new bodystyle is more classy and better suited for car service. Also fold flat seats. Just use the piss out of it to make the money back.

Make sure it has 4wd and has the tow package for maximum resale. Whatever tow package that is available with max cooling, etc. get that. Also you can put a bumper guard on the hitch to keep people off your tail.

Gm and Chevy Suvs are more popular, more reliable, better mpg slighty and better looking than Ford SUVs. Consumer reports rates Tahoe and Suburban as very good to excellent in terms of reliability. For Ford only good. Any repairs which need to be made will be at least 100s or 1000s and time off the road so this fact is important. Police departments love that Tahoe because its reliable. Ford now uses these twin turbos. How will those be 100k miles later?

Consider the extended warranty but buy it online. The place which sells you the car wont have the best price for the warranty.


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

The LT is the bench model...i hear ya on the 2015, tempting since it is a complete overhaul and the 2016 not that far from release so cost should go down. No Black or SUV accepted in Seattle which is why i can only justify XL or a Plus/Select type platform with a Suburban. I can easily see myself going full license/legal though and running my own service outside of Uber Lyft platforms...


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Why do people in the US call a vehicle released at the beginning of 2015 a 2016 model?


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

Good ?...i just roll w the weirdness in good ole USA


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

If and when we get black car, I have been torn between a 2014 Expedition or a 2015, I am a huge fan of the Eco Boost and it's standard in the Expedition this year 16-22mpg, but then again gas is CHEAP ! the Explorer also will work from what I've seen, I just hate the thought of getting something new and racking miles and sinking the value, I am kind of leaning toward a 2014 Explorer Ltd with a small 6, saw a few for around 33 with around 15,000 miles, certified pre owned and run it to the ground. My biggest problem is getting any clarification from Uber, who knows WTF they will do in Orlando.


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

The vehicle "list" is BS...a 2008 Escalade is PLUS but must go to a 2013(soon to be upped to a 2014? Suburban to be a Plus/Select) very little difference just badge and fluff IMO. Seems the Suburban in the workhorse for industry but spending 50k on 2015 vs 33k on a 2014 doesnt make much sense to me even w new body. I run it hard for 2 yr and sell as 2014 already has major depreciation baked in vs 2015 lot more cash to disappear on value.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Suberman said:


> Just thinking of the Lincoln MKT (non livery/non Town Car with third row) as a triple threat vehicle. I know some here wouldnt want to accept the UberX fares, but if its a slow day and there is an Uberx customer waiting I would take it. 10 blocks in NYC is an 8 dollar fare BTW, but better to take an 8 dollar quick fare than sit with empty hands.
> 
> I know around here that people love all wheel drive so for resale purposes would have to get it. The FWD non turbo version is more frugal with gas and still plenty fast plus more reliable without the turbos. Plus it doesnt reqlly snow that much here, but still many people here are convinced they need it.
> 
> I guess Im just haunted by days of Ford and Chevy when they broke down. I put faith in Toyota Hybrid style vehicles, but none of the Toyota Hybrids can carry a huge load of luggage without putting it on top of the passengers in the back. The only Toyota Hybrid which does double duty is the Lexus ES300H but it can hold about 3 suitcases before forcing the passengers in the back to undergo the sandwich squeezing up against luggage. Thats been done in my Camry Hybrid, but it was not pretty.


I know they were "supposed" to be the towncar replacement, but we don't like them. I think it's ugly and looks like a soccer mom car, to me it lacks the "snazz" factor on the exterior. We did survey several of our higher in clients, none of them liked that car. We opted for the MKS instead. Note-just my opinion, no offense intended 

I loathe the 2015 Suburban design too, looks like a tall station wagon to me, especially with the rear door slant. But I have peculiar linear taste. Didn't like the "taper" lines on the later model Mercedes or BMW either. Just doesn't thrill me


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

In NYC you can only have TLC plates on a vehicle 5 model years or newer. So most taxi fleets I see here got their 2015s when they first came out in September. There are many strategies in NYC in regards to this and I think the only way to get a car is right when it first comes out...i.e. getting the 2015 in 2014. In those 3 months, a TLC driver can make thousands in income. Each month which passes means another month until retirement where the car cannot be used.

Its different in other areas, but Uber also has their own rules in regards to age. You will not be able to sell the car for book value especially if the carfax shows it was registered as a limo. Once that hits the carfax its basically like branding the title as salvage meaning its worth half of book. So I say get it new and use the piss out of it. Use it every day even if its just for a few fares. Each day it gets closer to retirement and you wont be able to sell it or sell it for book.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Suberman said:


> In NYC you can only have TLC plates on a vehicle 5 model years or newer. So most taxi fleets I see here got their 2015s when they first came out in September. There are many strategies in NYC in regards to this and I think the only way to get a car is right when it first comes out...i.e. getting the 2015 in 2014. In those 3 months, a TLC driver can make thousands in income. Each month which passes means another month until retirement where the car cannot be used.
> 
> Its different in other areas, but Uber also has their own rules in regards to age. You will not be able to sell the car for book value especially if the carfax shows it was registered as a limo. Once that hits the carfax its basically like branding the title as salvage meaning its worth half of book. So I say get it new and use the piss out of it. Use it every day even if its just for a few fares. Each day it gets closer to retirement and you wont be able to sell it or sell it for book.


Glad they don't have THAT requirement in Austin for limo companies.we still have a 2004 town car, it just hit 200,000 miles.it is in immaculate condition, well until yesterday when somebody backed into the grill with their trailer hitch:-(
It is highly requested, by older people, and certain business travelers who prefer the smooth ride of the town car over anything else. Passengers say it is like riding in a tub of butter, But the drivers say it is like driving a tugboat down the freeway! Lol

We are going to keep it until no one requests it, or it becomes high maintenance. No one believes it is a 2004, except Lincoln owners, and they are impressed by its condition. A competitor here has one which is due to hit 500k!!! I guess Lincoln buys it back at that point. It has been assigned to the same chauffeur for years, he treats it like a Faberge egg.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

My Suburban is an '07 LT but it is in superior condition. Looked like no one had ever sat in the back seats when I got it. Bought it at auction for $14K. Had 90K miles on it and has 110K now. I could still probably come close to 14K selling it now.

I can see buying new if you are able to do black car also but for X and XL the depreciation is a killer.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> My Suburban is an '07 LT but it is in superior condition. Looked like no one had ever sat in the back seats when I got it. Bought it at auction for $14K. Had 90K miles on it and has 110K now. I could still probably come close to 14K selling it now.
> 
> I can see buying new if you are able to do black car also but for X and XL the depreciation is a killer.


We traded our 07 for a 2014, kind of wish we'd kept it, we still owed 6 on it though, at 210k miles, now we're looking for a similar one as backup. Lessons learned :-(


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> My Suburban is an '07 LT but it is in superior condition. Looked like no one had ever sat in the back seats when I got it. Bought it at auction for $14K. Had 90K miles on it and has 110K now. I could still probably come close to 14K selling it now.
> 
> I can see buying new if you are able to do black car also but for X and XL the depreciation is a killer.


POST # 18 / UBERDAWG: ...Apparently SOME
cities are enforcing the "2008 OLDEST M.Y."
with a cutoff of 28 Feb. 2015. I hope you get
your asking price for the 2007!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I dabble in the Used Car business with a friend and can therefor buy at auctions. Also some good deals on Craigslist for used vehicles. We buy a lot from there and resell on the lot' I am keeping my eyes open for another Suburban LT I can get at a good price and sell the one I have. Now is not a good time though because of Tax Season. Used dealers are overpaying for cars just to have inventory. I will probably wait till after April 15 to make a move.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> We traded our 07 for a 2014, kind of wish we'd kept it, we still owed 6 on it though, at 210k miles, now we're looking for a similar one as backup. Lessons learned :-(


POST # 19 / TX.RIDES: ... Maybe UBERDAWG
has your "backup" in Baton Rouge!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> I dabble in the Used Car business with a friend and can therefor buy at auctions. Also some good deals on Craigslist for used vehicles. We buy a lot from there and resell on the lot' I am keeping my eyes open for another Suburban LT I can get at a good price and sell the one I have. Now is not a good time though because of Tax Season. Used dealers are overpaying for cars just to have inventory. I will probably wait till after April 15 to make a move.


Is it my imagination, or have Used SUV prices gone up a little when the gas prices went down?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Is it my imagination, or have Used SUV prices gone up a little when the gas prices went down?


The last time prices really got jacked up here in Chicago were related to the "cash for clunkers" debacle. Some of the SUV's in our area (North Shore) are old government owned trucks. The Treasury department among some other branches source and dump their vehicles at 2 or 3 GM dealerships. They are generally high-end, but have 100k or 150k miles on them, and they are like brand new.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> The last time prices really got jacked up here in Chicago were related to the "cash for clunkers" debacle. Some of the SUV's in our area (North Shore) are old government owned trucks. The Treasury department among some other branches source and dump their vehicles at 2 or 3 GM dealerships. They are generally high-end, but have 100k or 150k miles on them, and they are like brand new.


Bleck!!!!! I've seen the way govt employees drive around Austin -no freakin way I'd buy one! Haha!
But in all seriousness, my daughter picked up a crown Vic police interceptor a couple of years ago at the state surplus store which had been used by TABC. I think she spent $2500 for it. She loved that car, she could get away with anything, no cars messed with her because they assumed that she was a cop. She was heart sick when someone T-boned her and totaled it. That thing had some serious get up and go power!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Glad they don't have THAT requirement in Austin for limo companies.we still have a 2004 town car, it just hit 200,000 miles.it is in immaculate condition, well until yesterday when somebody backed into the grill with their trailer hitch:-(
> It is highly requested, by older people, and certain business travelers who prefer the smooth ride of the town car over anything else. Passengers say it is like riding in a tub of butter, But the drivers say it is like driving a tugboat down the freeway! Lol
> 
> We are going to keep it until no one requests it, or it becomes high maintenance. No one believes it is a 2004, except Lincoln owners, and they are impressed by its condition. A competitor here has one which is due to hit 500k!!! I guess Lincoln buys it back at that point. It has been assigned to the same chauffeur for years, he treats it like a Faberge egg.


Say Hello to Alex Jones for me, and yes, the old town cars are good, especially the L version. But to use a 2004 for a limousine company ?
That's not gonna fly in NYC.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Say Hello to Alex Jones for me, and yes, the old town cars are good, especially the L version. But to use a 2004 for a limousine company ?
> That's not gonna fly in NYC.


It is very unique Dark bronzed charcoal color, they only did this in 2004. We have several "loooooaaaaded" elderly couples who keep it booked enough to make it worth keeping. We also use it for some trips to Houston and Dallas for some passengers who get medical treatments, they are much more comfortable in that car than any of our other ones. We have one woman who told us not to send the other vehicles, and if we can't send a towncar she will find one elsewhere. The truth is, by the time the last town cars are gone, sadly, she probably will be too. It is still a money maker for us. Smells brand new, like rich leather, spotless interior.

I can safely say I'd not be in this business in NYC. Austin regs are bad enough. Then there are the fees and taxes up there. It takes a special level of carbon in the steel to thrive up there!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Say Hello to Alex Jones for me, and yes, the old town cars are good, especially the L version. But to use a 2004 for a limousine company ?
> That's not gonna fly in NYC.


And it is not likely Id say hello to AJ , if my path crossed with him, the words would be a bit more harsh-just sayin!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> It is very unique Dark bronzed charcoal color, they only did this in 2004. We have several "loooooaaaaded" elderly couples who keep it booked enough to make it worth keeping. We also use it for some trips to Houston and Dallas for some passengers who get medical treatments, they are much more comfortable in that car than any of our other ones. We have one woman who told us not to send the other vehicles, and if we can't send a towncar she will find one elsewhere. The truth is, by the time the last town cars are gone, sadly, she probably will be too. It is still a money maker for us. Smells brand new, like rich leather, spotless interior.
> 
> I can safely say I'd not be in this business in NYC. Austin regs are bad enough. Then there are the fees and taxes up there. It takes a special level of carbon in the steel to thrive up there!


Maybe I should move to Austin and start a limousine company to compete with you. 
Yep, the Lincoln Towncar really is bulletproof, though it does have a nasty habit of catching on fire when hit hard in the rear, same as the Ford Crown Victoria. 
There have been police, taxi and limousine drivers killed in these cars when hit very hard in the rear. 500,000 miles for a Towncar doesn't surprise me, especially if it's mostly highway miles.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> And it is not likely Id say hello to AJ , if my path crossed with him, the words would be a bit more harsh-just sayin!


Alex Jones is in the scare monger business, and business has been good selling water filters and his crappy DVD's.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Alex Jones is in the scare monger business, and business has been good selling water filters and his crappy DVD's.


He made my list years ago with his Night Stalker lies. I have personal ties to the 160th, and wanted to Beetle Bailey him when he started telling those whoppers.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Maybe I should move to Austin and start a limousine company to compete with you.
> Yep, the Lincoln Towncar really is bulletproof, though it does have a nasty habit of catching on fire when hit hard in the rear, same as the Ford Crown Victoria.
> There have been police, taxi and limousine drivers killed in these cars when hit very hard in the rear. 500,000 miles for a Towncar doesn't surprise me, especially if it's mostly highway miles.


Most of our competitors are friendly affiliates, some are unethical , but most of those don't last long.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Bleck!!!!! I've seen the way govt employees drive around Austin -no freakin way I'd buy one! Haha!
> But in all seriousness, my daughter picked up a crown Vic police interceptor a couple of years ago at the state surplus store which had been used by TABC. I think she spent $2500 for it. She loved that car, she could get away with anything, no cars messed with her because they assumed that she was a cop. She was heart sick when someone T-boned her and totaled it. That thing had some serious get up and go power!


Noticed I said "Treasury department" and I'm from Chicago - Hint Hint...  The vehicles I'm talking about aren't cop cars. We're talking about 2 letter and 3 letter agencies. They are used by government services, other then local or state.

I would never purchase a police car - yes they are beat to death. Federal agencies, the vehicles are treated a bit better. As for used vehicles, The rating I give from low to high = Rental agencies, Local government/police, Federal agencies, private company owned/single personal owned vehicles.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Noticed I said "Treasury department" and I'm from Chicago - Hint Hint...  The vehicles I'm talking about aren't cop cars. We're talking about 2 letter and 3 letter agencies. They are used by government services, other then local or state.
> 
> I would never purchase a police car - yes they are beat to death. Federal agencies, the vehicles are treated a bit better. As for used vehicles, The rating I give from low to high = Rental agencies, Local government/police, Federal agencies, private company owned/single personal owned vehicles.


Got it!!
Actually, we have had great luck with a couple of rentals-they get rid of them quickly and have excellent maintenance history, but that may be the particular companies we bought from. Sure wish they would decide to surplus some Sprinters!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Is it my imagination, or have Used SUV prices gone up a little when the gas prices went down?


SUV's usually rise and fall opposite of gas prices. Suburbans and Tahoe/Yukons not as much as Navigators and Explorers. Resale on GM's is usually much higher on similar vehicles than Ford or Dodge. Trucks usually stay pretty strong, regardless of gas prices, especially in the south.

Some auctions will have Government Vehicle Auctions, usually one a month, where you do not have to be a dealer to buy. There is one in Jackson, MS on (I think) the third Thursday of the month. Vehicles are usually about 3 years old with around 60K to 100K miles more or less. They are usually more of a base model though and because the auction is public they usually go for a higher price than they would at a wholesale auction. Could get a pretty good UberX or XL vehicle there such as a mini van or Tahoe but they will be more of an LS than LT or LTZ.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

BTW, Consumer Reports puts the Suburban at 16 mpg and the Lincoln MKT AWD twin-turbo at 18 mpg. Im guessing the front wheel drive version is 20 mpg. The reliability for the MKT started out bad in earlier versions and has drifted up to good. The Suburban for the last few years has been very good. I believe most car service people buy the FWD version which can be picked up new on TrueCar.com for $39000. The AWD with Turbo version screams out to me "problem" with all the miles it will get from being driven to hell and back.

I saw a bunch of Lincoln MKT Livery editions up for sale on the TrueCar sales website as if someone was trying to get rid of a small fleet. The Livery edition deletes the tiny two rear seats and sets the second row back for incredible rear leg room while retaining a large trunk area. The Livery edition would not be ideal for the work we do around NYC. If I was a wealthy guy living up in Stamford I would prefer the Livery edition to show up, but if I was a small family and needed those extra two seats at the airport I want the regular MKT to show up. Either version has MORE leg room than the old fashioned TownCar.

So my conclusion is the Lincoln MKT FWD at $39000 is a nice little bargain and you get UberX/UberXL/Uberblack. Its easier to loiter and troll around the NYC area in the MKT than a larger SUV. I see them all the time around NYC, but I also see the Chevrolet Suburban LT just as much if not more than the MKT.

The question I have is how much demand is there for UBERSUV in NYC? Today as I was coming out of the Lincoln Tunnel entering NJ I saw a Ford Expedition, a Navigator, an MKT and a Suburban all loaded front to back with people.

Whats the resale value? Looked on Autotrader and saw a 150,000 mile MKT for $12000, so lets say (if you can sell it, last car I sold took me two months finally sold on Ebay to some guy who put it on a ship to the DR) you will sell it for $9000. So you lose 30k over 5 years, but probably some here in places like Austin will keep it going long after.

Lastly, Suburban tank is 31 gallons for 496 miles of range, MKT is 18 gallons for 360 miles. This is a very crucial fact because gas stations are not in abundance in Manhattan or around some of the airport trolling areas. The Suburban has a greater ability to troll. BTW, my Camry Hybrid with 17 gallon tank and 32 mpg has a 544 mile trolling range and the Lexus ES300H mentioned in another thread has a 510 mile range. Neither the Toyota or Lexus is ideal in my opinion because it can take just 2 large suitcases in the trunk with little to fit, but I still get it to work by jamming luggage in the front seat. Not pretty or ideal, but it works.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

Just found out another alternative is the Buick Enclave...those I dont see around at all in NYC. It gets 15 mpg which is worse than either of the above.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

lots of luck getting a livery version of the MKT for 39k. most nyc metro area dealers wont sell to you unless you show you are in the livery business, and then they will push you into a commercial loan at higher %
this is why I am in a '15 yukon here in nyc


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

There is the Lincoln MKT retail version and the livery version. You can get the retail version right off of www.truecar.com for 39k. FWD, non-turbo. You dont see too many people buying the MTK retail version because its not popular as a regular car, but it is available. This is probably another reason to stick with the Suburban or Yukon XL. You may not be able to sell the MKT after 5 years whereas with those you at least have a shot.


----------



## UBERbldc (Aug 29, 2014)

The place to buy an MKT Livery or any other such vehicle is through David Bastian at Towne Lincoln in Buffalo NY. He will give you the no bullshit price and it is no big deal to buy through the Ford Fleet program if you are in the biz. I have purchased four MKT Towncar Livery models from David and he is fair and honest as well as very likable! I live in Virginia and though I bought the first 2013 in 2012 on a visit to the dealership, he shipped the other three in a timely manner.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

I just got a quote from Lombardo Ford. $1979 for a 5 year 125000 mile extended warranty (their most extensive warranty). So you can get a new Lincoln MKZ for $41000 which has a warranty out to 5 years and 125000. I know the Livery versions have it automatically added on out to 150,000 miles.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> It is very unique Dark bronzed charcoal color, they only did this in 2004. We have several "loooooaaaaded" elderly couples who keep it booked enough to make it worth keeping. We also use it for some trips to Houston and Dallas for some passengers who get medical treatments, they are much more comfortable in that car than any of our other ones. We have one woman who told us not to send the other vehicles, and if we can't send a towncar she will find one elsewhere. The truth is, by the time the last town cars are gone, sadly, she probably will be too. It is still a money maker for us. Smells brand new, like rich leather, spotless interior.
> 
> I can safely say I'd not be in this business in NYC. Austin regs are bad enough. Then there are the fees and taxes up there. It takes a special level of carbon in the steel to thrive up there!


For the life of me I can make no real sense of the corporate decision to end the Town Car. "There is no substitute", is a recurring comment from the clientele. I'm in possession of 2011 Executive L...I will drive this baby (very hard to find) forever. People LOVE the town car. Ford made stupid move...but I don't give out hope of a turn around in that decision.


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The Lincoln MKT is faster, it has more leg room by just a tad, smaller lengthwise, has two uncomfortable seats in the back which can be used to transport two additional passengers(probably would only use those in an emergency) and the cargo area is much bigger than the TownCar. So it is an improvement on the TownCar in some areas.

The fuel economy is still about the same and as for reliability...twin turbo? AWD? Im not certain. I do know when it gets into a front end collision it will tend to bend and fold. The damages are much more expensive with the MKT than the Town Car.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

BUT if you use the third seat in the MKT you have zero storage...


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Suberman said:


> The Lincoln MKT is faster, it has more leg room by just a tad, smaller lengthwise, has two uncomfortable seats in the back which can be used to transport two additional passengers(probably would only use those in an emergency) and the cargo area is much bigger than the TownCar. So it is an improvement on the TownCar in some areas.
> 
> The fuel economy is still about the same and as for reliability...twin turbo? AWD? Im not certain. I do know when it gets into a front end collision it will tend to bend and fold. The damages are much more expensive with the MKT than the Town Car.





Suberman said:


> more leg room by just a tad


Driver leg room you refer ? 'Cause I know there is not more rear seat leg room than the Executive L Town Car.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Maybe I should move to Austin and start a limousine company to compete with you.
> Yep, the Lincoln Towncar really is bulletproof, though it does have a nasty habit of catching on fire when hit hard in the rear, same as the Ford Crown Victoria.
> There have been police, taxi and limousine drivers killed in these cars when hit very hard in the rear. 500,000 miles for a Towncar doesn't surprise me, especially if it's mostly highway miles.


Like this? lol


----------



## FrankUberBlack (May 10, 2015)

Running an MKT in UberX/UberXL/UberBlack would pretty much guarantee you getting UberX trips from the same client that would order UberBlack. The pax check the app (which defaults to UberX), and see the same car available under the three options. Obviously they will select the cheapest option, leaving you selling your UberBlack product (and $39000 investment) at a discounted price. If you want UberX fares don't buy a UberBlack vehicle. If you have an UberBlack vehicle, don't accept X or XL trips. You will lose money on every mile.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

FrankUberBlack said:


> Running an MKT in UberX/UberXL/UberBlack would pretty much guarantee you getting UberX trips from the same client that would order UberBlack. The pax check the app (which defaults to UberX), and see the same car available under the three options. Obviously they will select the cheapest option, leaving you selling your UberBlack product (and $39000 investment) at a discounted price. If you want UberX fares don't buy a UberBlack vehicle. If you have an UberBlack vehicle, don't accept X or XL trips. You will lose money on every mile.


What he said.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> What he said.


Lol...exactly


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

UberX is like Uber taking over running a restaurant, but having an independent contractor running the kitchen. They specialize in steaks, but advertise cheap burgers to draw clientèle. When customers order a burger, the uber waitress goes in the kitchen and grabs what ever is ready, whether burger or steak. So lot's of times, customers order and $8 burger, but instead get a $25 steak. Does uber care? no, it is the kitchen contrator paying for the steak, not Uber, why would they care? they still get their 20% of the burger, and customers like these will keep coming back, as they often get better meal than they are paying for.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The Lincoln MKT is just a Ford edge with a bunch of junk on it.
> 
> Much like this vehicle. .
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadillac_Cimarron


^^^
Although Long Time is no longer around for whatever reason... I still love his posts. 
And that Cimmaron... basically a Chevy Cavalier is a great example of what was going on with GM and specifically Cadillac back in those days. 
Live long and prosper, Long time Nyc cab driver!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Although Long Time is no longer around for whatever reason... I still love his posts.
> And that Cimmaron... basically a Chevy Cavalier is a great example of what was going on with GM and specifically Cadillac back in those days.
> Live long and prosper, Long time Nyc cab driver!


I think he was resurrected and turned into Arizona taxi driver.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I think he was resurrected and turned into Arizona taxi driver.


^^^
Nah... I would remember NYC's sentence structure and all that kinda stuff.


----------

